# Boots with Burton Cartels?



## jonsnow1993 (Oct 11, 2016)

What boots to pair with Burton Cartel bindings? & an Arbor Coda Camber stick


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jonsnow1993 said:


> What boots to pair with Burton Cartel bindings? & an Arbor Coda Camber stick


The mid stiff ones that work with your feet. I've tried a lot of different boots on and so far it's only Salomon that really fit well. So if it was me I be looking at the Synapse Boa.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

thirtytwo TM -TWO.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Two bars of soap taped to the bottom of your feet.:hairy:


----------



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

I've always thought ThirtyTwo made a solid boot and they fit well.


----------

